# Conseils d'achat d'imprimante !...



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

bonjour,
je suis étudiant à la fac, et pour cette année j'aimerais acheter une imprimante pour pouvoir effectuer certains travaux de rédaction (dissertations etc.) sur mon alubook

j'aurai donc un usage peu intensif de l'imprimante, mais assez régulier (15 ou 20 page par semaine)

comme il s'agit de n'imprimer que du texte (noir uniquement), n'importe quelle imprimante jet d'encre bas de gamme me conviendrait... mais je trouve le prix des cartouches assez élevé (l'epson SC 740 que j'ai chez mes parents n'est vraiment pas utilisée souvent, et pourtant il faut régulièrement changer les cartouches, ce qui revient cher même avec de l'encre de substitution coûtant 2x moins)

donc pour l'instant j'hésite... entre une imprimante jet d'encre couleurs dont le critère de sélection serait le prix des cartouches noires (le moins cher possible), ou alors une imprimante laser noir (sachant que la couleur ne me servirait à rien) qui me reviendrait plus cher à l'achat, mais qui à long terme serait beaucoup moins onéreuse (c'est du moins ce que j'imagine)

je n'ai jamais eu d'imprimante laser, je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup pour l'utilisation que j'en aurai (15 pages par semaine c'est vraiment peu)...

alors si vous pouvez me conseiller entre ces deux types d'imprimantes tout d'abord, puis éventuellement m'indiquer un modèle compatible avec mac os x que je pourrais trouver facilement en fnac par exemple, merci d'avance


----------



## daffyb (5 Septembre 2003)

j'ai une canon S520 qui fonctionne très bien, avec des consommables (de seconde marque) vraiment pas chère (environ 200Fr) pour les couleurs et le noir.
Je ne pense pas que tu rentabiliseras une laser avec si peu de pages. 
Pour finir, tu trouveras la couleur très pratique. Par exemple pour un graphique..... et des photos (en jour)...


----------



## Oizo (5 Septembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> comme il s'agit de n'imprimer que du texte (noir uniquement), n'importe quelle imprimante jet d'encre bas de gamme me conviendrait... mais je trouve le prix des cartouches assez élevé (l'epson SC 740 que j'ai chez mes parents n'est vraiment pas utilisée souvent, et pourtant il faut régulièrement changer les cartouches, ce qui revient cher même avec de l'encre de substitution coûtant 2x moins)



Pour imprimer principalement du texte, je te conseille la Canon S200x, c'est une imprimante jet d'encre généralement autour de 50 .

Elle imprime très bien le texte, et les graphiques, mais elle n'est pas très rapide et un peu juste pour la qualité des photos (elle n'égale pas l'Epson SC 740 pour la photo).

Les consommables ne sont pas très chers (8  environ pour une cartouche d'encre noir et 17  pour une couleur, de marque Canon).


----------



## Zitoune (5 Septembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai jamais eu d'imprimante laser, je ne sais pas si ça vaut le coup pour l'utilisation que j'en aurai (15 pages par semaine c'est vraiment peu)...



Je pense que tu ferais mieux de t'orienter vers une jet d'encre


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

merci pour vos réponses
il en ressort de manière unanime qu'une imprimante laser ne serait pas adaptée à mon utilisation... je vais donc opter pour un jet d'encre bas de gamme (pour tout ce qui est autre que du texte, je rentre chez mes parents tous les week-ends donc la vieille SC 740 continuera de faire l'affaire...)

il y a quelques mois, j'avais déjà repéré la Canon S200x sur le site de la fnac... mais actuellement, elle n'y figure plus, et les cartouches noires correspondantes à 8 euros sont momentanément indisponibles... signe d'un renouvellement du modèle ?

je crois que le mieux est que j'aille à la fnac du coin, que je regarde les cartouches officielles qu'ils ont en stock, que je repère les moins chères et que je choisisse l'imprimante en fonction 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



8 euros pour une cartouche noire officielle Canon contre plus de 30 pour la  SC 740... ça m'épate quand même !
c'est pour ça que j'étais un peu réticent vis à vis des imprimantes jet d'encre, j'avais l'habitude de sortir 30 euros tous les 3-4 mois pour une bête cartouche noire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (enfin ça fait un moment que je prends des Certtone compatibles à 15 euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

bon, merci encore pour vos conseils... je vous ferai part de mon choix


----------



## Zitoune (5 Septembre 2003)

Bon, moi je prendrais une HP mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Bon, moi je prendrais une HP mais bon...



pour quelles raisons ?

j'ai tendance à éliminer les Epson d'office :
- l'encre noire de la Stylus Color 500 que j'avais a une fois séché pendant les vacances, j'ai dû changer d'imprimante...
- ensuite, pendant une période, ma SC 740 faisait parfois de manière aléatoire "cogner" le chariot contre une partie de la coque (je ne sais toujours pas où), ce qui décallait les têtes d'impressions et m'obligeait à relancer l'impression... c'était chaque fois le suspense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... maintenant elle a l'air calmée, ça fait longtemps qu'elle ne m'a plus fait le coup
- enfin le prix des cartouches certifiées est assez prohibitif d'après ce que j'ai pu voir (du moins sur certains modèles)...

je n'ai jamais eu d'imprimante d'une autre marque, et comme je ne veux imprimer que du texte, je suis complètement indifférent à la qualité d'impression etc.

donc je pars sur l'imprimante qui a le meilleur compromis {faible prix de l'imprimante ; faible prix des cartouches}, quelqu'en soit la marque (excepté Epson, mais bon ils ont peut-être fait des progrès...)


----------



## Lordwizard (5 Septembre 2003)

J'ai eu plusieurs HP et plusieurs Epson, jamais de Canon...

Mais mon expérience est claire, plus jamais d'Epson, que des HP à present...


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Septembre 2003)

je ne suis pas certain que le jet soit un si bon choix que cela.
Pour 230 euro (une peson chez macpartner, par ex), tu peux avoir un laser, plus rapide (à qualité d'impression égale), plus fiable, et moins bruyante.
Alors que je change d'UC tous les ans, j'ai gardé ma laser apple près de 10 ans.
Tu es étudiant, tu auras peut-être plus de choses à imprimer que tu ne penses au début...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

bon, on est tous d'accord : pas d'Epson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




par contre Bigdidou a relancé le débat : laser ou jet-d'encre...

c'est vrai que jusqu'à présent, je me suis toujours dit que je ne tapperai pas de cours à l'ordinateur, parce que réviser sur un écran c'est vraiment pas top, et vu la quantité de cours qu'on a, les imprimer tous, ça ruine !
avec une laser, je me reposerais sûrement la question...

en fait je ne connais vraiment pas les imprimantes laser... je vais un peu me documenter sur le net (prix, cartouches, etc.)


----------



## Zitoune (6 Septembre 2003)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Pour 230 euro (une peson chez macpartner, par ex), tu peux avoir un laser, plus rapide (à qualité d'impression égale), plus fiable, et moins bruyante.
> Alors que je change d'UC tous les ans, j'ai gardé ma laser apple près de 10 ans.



Cette Epson est une imprimante personnelle et les LaserWriter étaient des imprimantes professionelles ; alors peut-on vraiment espérer la même durée de vie ?

Si j'étais toi, je m'orienterais vers un jet d'encre si tu es suceptible d'avoir besoin de la couleur et vers une laser si vraiment tu en as les moyens.

En ce qui concerne le silence de fonctionnement, c'est indéniable mais pour la vitesse... Les laser USB ne sont pas reconnues pour leur rapidité d'impression et les jets d'encre ont fait de gros progrès dans ce domaine.

Pourquoi HP ? Parce que je n'ai jamais rencontré aucun souci, ni avec la 2250tn, ni la 4100n !
Et puis parce que je n'ai pas réussi à installer une Epson sur l'iMac d'une amie : l'histoire s'est terminée par un retour au magasin où on lui a échnangé son imprimante contre un modèle HP avec lequel tout s'est passé à merveille


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

franchement, la couleur ne me servira pas et la vitesse d'impression m'importe peu... et puis je me dis qu'en imprimant peu, il me faudra changer la cartouche d'une laser tous les ans ou tous les deux ans (par exemple), ce qui au final risque de revenir bien moins cher que de prendre une jet d'encre ; donc au départ ça ne me dérange pas d'investir plus...
et puis d'ici quelques mois ou quelques années, je serai peut-être effectivement ammené à imprimer plus de pages, et là une laser sera beaucoup plus intéressante

j'ai un peu regardé les imprimantes laser sur le net, mais je n'en ai pas trouvé qui soient indiquées comme compatibles avec Mac OS X...
par exemple, la description de l'Epson en question sur macpartner :
Configuration requise :Apple MacOS 8.1, Microsoft Windows 95/98, MIcrosoft Windows 2000 / NT4.0, Microsoft Windows Millennium Edition, Apple MacOS 9.x, Microsoft Windows XP

et c'en est ainsi pour les quelques imprimantes laser "compatibles Mac" que j'ai pu trouver... quant aux autres, en général elles sont "compatibles Windows" et je n'aurais pas envie de me risquer à acheter une imprimante non officiellement supportée par OS X...


----------



## teo (6 Septembre 2003)

en tout cas... jamais de Lexmark... mes 2 cartouches pour ma Z42 me coutent plus cher que le prix d'achat... et sèchent très rapidement...


----------



## Zitoune (6 Septembre 2003)

Si tu as les sous, pourquoi pas une LaserJet 1200 ou une  LaserJet 1300 ?
Ces deux modèles existent avec une connectique Ethernet (1200n et 1300n)

Et il y a aussi la nouvelle  LaserJet 1150


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

j'ai les sous, j'ai les sous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






ya écrit "étudiant" en haut du sujet !
disons que je peux me permettre un investissement "intelligent", càd qui au final me reviendra le moins cher
les laserjet 1200N et 1300N sont à plus de 600 euros chez surcouf, alors je ne pense pas du tout qu'elles soient faites pour moi
si l'on regarde les laserjet chez macpartner (c'est juste pour avoir une idée des prix, je ne l'acheterais pas forcément là-bas), ça serait plutôt une 1000 ou 1005w qui me conviendrait
malheureusement, celles-ci sont uniquement compatible windows
idem pour les Canon LBP-1120 et LBP-1210...
et comme dit, l'Epson EPL 6100L n'a pas l'air compatible avec Mac OS X...
payer plus cher pour un mac, ça ne me pose pas de problème, mais s'il faut acheter une laser réseau professionnelle pour pouvoir imprimer... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




en bref, en restant sur macpartner, la moins cher des imprimantes laser compatibles Mac (OS X) serait la Lexmark E321 (à 333 euros port inclus), suivie par la HP Laserjet 1150 (à 365 euros)

vu les prix, je pense qu'une jet d'encre sera quand même plus rentable (mais pas d'Epson, ni de Lexmark, j'ai bien pris note 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

en achetant une Canon S200x à 66 euros chez le monteur pc du coin, je peux encore acheter 29 cartouches noires à 9 euros (à la fnac ou entretemps elles ont fait leur réapparition) pour arriver à 333 euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant si quelqu'un sait où trouver une imprimante laser suffisamment fiable, et compatible Mac OS X, à environ 200 euros...


----------



## Oizo (6 Septembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> en achetant une Canon S200x à 66 euros chez le monteur pc du coin, je peux encore acheter 29 cartouches noires à 9 euros



66  c'est un peu élevé pour la S200x, moi je l'ai payé 45 , bon ok c'était une promo mais on peut la trouver à 50  (49,99  même  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

ok... donc je pourrai acheter non pas 29, mais 31 cartouches noires pour arriver au prix de la laser la moins chère !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



merci pour l'info en tout cas


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> bon, on est tous d'accord : pas d'Epson



Arrête de charrier, ca fait dix ans que je suis sur Epson et je n'ai jamais eu tous ces soucis. Je trouve que ces imprimantes sont mêmes pas mal et pour les photos (et surtout le respect des couleurs) je n'ai pas trouvé aussi bon dans les autres marques.

Ma dernière imprimante est un C70 et j'en suis content. Ma toute première un Color II me sert toujours une ou deux fois par an et les buses ne sont jamais bouchées. Même pas besoin d'un nettoyage ...

Le seul soucis est le prix de l'encre. Mais avec les boites qui rechargent les cartouches, on peut contourner le problème ...

Je dois bientôt installé deux Macs chez des particuliers et j'ai pris des Epsons ...


----------



## Zitoune (6 Septembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> ça serait plutôt une 1000 ou 1005w qui me conviendrait
> malheureusement, celles-ci sont uniquement compatible windows


C'est pour ça que je n'en parlais pas !




			
				FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> payer plus cher pour un mac, ça ne me pose pas de problème, mais s'il faut acheter une laser réseau professionnelle pour pouvoir imprimer...


Les HP1200 et1300 ne sont pas des imprimantes professionelles !





			
				FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> en bref, en restant sur macpartner, la moins cher des imprimantes laser compatibles Mac (OS X) serait la Lexmark E321 (à 333 euros port inclus), suivie par la HP Laserjet 1150 (à 365 euros)


dont je parlais plus haut et que tu trouves pour un peu moins cher ici












			
				FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> maintenant si quelqu'un sait où trouver une imprimante laser suffisamment fiable, et compatible Mac OS X, à environ 200 euros...


Peut-être qu'en t'orientant vers l'occasion...


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être qu'en t'orientant vers l'occasion...



Une ancienne imprimante Apple ...


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Septembre 2003)

Sur le site d'epson, les imprimantes laser suivantes sont compatibles avec OsX (mais il faut télécharger le pilote qui n'est forcément dans la boite de l'imprimante) :

Les imprimantes laser monochromes 
EPL-5700L	Disponible sur le site Internet dEpson
EPL-5800	Disponible sur le site Internet dEpson
EPL-5800L	Disponible sur le site Internet dEpson
EPL-5900	Disponible sur le site Internet dEpson
EPL-5900L	Disponible sur le site Internet dEpson
EPL-6100	Disponible sur le site Internet dEpson
EPL-6100L	Disponible sur le site Internet dEpson

La 6100 L que tu regardais chez Macpartner est donc compatible OsX.

Je viens pour ma part d'acquérir chez eux une Epson laser couleur (l'entrée de gamme, la C900 N).
Juste le cable ethernet à brancher, imprimante immédiatement reconnue et en service, pilote remarquable.

En plus, comme toujours avec MacPartner, aucun problème de livraison.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> C'est pour ça que je n'en parlais pas !


certes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... c'était pour mieux préciser le type d'imprimante laser qui me conviendrait



			
				Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Les HP1200 et1300 ne sont pas des imprimantes professionelles !


d'accord, mais franchement, à plus de 600 euros, il faut en avoir une utilisation quasi-professionnelle pour que ça vaille le coup...



			
				Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> dont je parlais plus haut et que tu trouves pour un peu moins cher ici


effectivement ; merci pour le lien (j'ai pris macpartner pour pouvoir rapidement comparer les modèles et les prix)... l'ordre de grandeur reste le même



			
				Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> peut-être qu'en t'orientant vers l'occasion...


je préfère éviter... on n'est jamais à l'abris d'un pépin, et lorsque la garantie est passée, les réparations sur ce type d'appareils ne doivent pas être données


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Arrête de charrier, ca fait dix ans que je suis sur Epson et je n'ai jamais eu tous ces soucis. Je trouve que ces imprimantes sont mêmes pas mal et pour les photos (et surtout le respect des couleurs) je n'ai pas trouvé aussi bon dans les autres marques.
> 
> Ma dernière imprimante est un C70 et j'en suis content. Ma toute première un Color II me sert toujours une ou deux fois par an et les buses ne sont jamais bouchées. Même pas besoin d'un nettoyage ...
> 
> ...



c'est vrai melaure, à part les quelques soucis évoqués ci-dessus, je suis globalement satisfait de ma SC 740 (notamment, c'est vrai, pour les photos)... et puis si toutes leurs imprimantes jet d'encre étaient nulles, ils n'en vendraient plus...
mais dans mon entourage j'ai déjà eu beaucoup d'échos négatifs concernant ces imprimantes, et l'aventure de ma SC 500 m'a un peu refroidi à leur égard...
et c'est vrai que le prix des cartouches ne m'incite pas à reprendre une Epson

si ça peut te rassurer, je connais une personne qui se sert encore quotidiennement de sa vieille Stylus Color (la première) et qui en est toujours content


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Bigdidou a dit:
			
		

> Sur le site d'epson, les imprimantes laser suivantes sont compatibles avec OsX (mais il faut télécharger le pilote qui n'est forcément dans la boite de l'imprimante) :
> 
> Les imprimantes laser monochromes
> EPL-5700L	Disponible sur le site Internet dEpson
> ...



merci pour ces infos...
l'Epson EPL 6100L peut donc être une imprimante envisageable vu mon utilisation...

faisons un peu de maths : le toner 3000 pages coûte dans  les 82 , ce qui nous donne 2,7 centimes d'euros par page
je pense que sur quelques années, même en imprimant relativement peu, c'est bien plus rentable que n'importe quelle imprimante jet d'encre, non ?
autrement dit, combien de pages une cartouche noire jet-d'encre peut elle imprimer ?
pour arriver au même prix par page, il faudrait que la cartouche la moins chère (de la marque du constructeur, a priori la Canon s200x à 9 euros) tienne à peu près 300 pages...
à moins de prendre des cartouches compatibles à 5 euros avec une autre imprimante ?

désolé si je chipote et que je vous embête avec ces problèmes de centimes d'euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais là je suis vraiment (et toujours) en train d'hésiter entre une jet-d'encre et une laser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




d'après monsieurprix.com, la EPL-6100L la moins chère se trouve chez Rue du commerce (230 euros port inclus contre 258 chez macpartner)...
est-ce une boîte fiable ? pour la garantie, je suppose que c'est directement Epson qui s'en occupe ?

et n'ayant jamais eu d'imprimante laser, est-ce que cela nécessite un entretien particulier ? (à part changer les cartouches, je n'ai jamais touché à mes imprimantes jet-d'encre)

en tout cas merci à tous pour vos avis, conseils et remarques, si vous pouviez m'en fournir encore quelques uns, ça serait super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(courage, je vous ficherai bientôt la paix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Oizo (7 Septembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> pour arriver au même prix par page, il faudrait que la cartouche la moins chère (de la marque du constructeur, a priori la Canon s200x à 9 euros) tienne à peu près 300 pages...



Les spécifications du manuel de ma Canon S200x disent ça :
_Capacité :
Noir (BCI-24 Noir)
- env. 340 pages (1500 caractères par page, texte normal, avec mode de papier ordinaire)
- env. 520 pages basé sur l'impression ISO JIS-SCID n°5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 en mode standard et en mode papier ordinaire. 

Couleur (BCI-24 Couleur)
- env. 130 pages basé sur l'impression ISO JIS-SCID n°5 en mode standard et en mode papier ordinaire. _


----------



## Zitoune (7 Septembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> désolé si je chipote et que je vous embête avec ces problèmes de centimes d'euros
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà deux articles pour toi :  l'un qui compare les imprimantes jet d'encre (et un autre un peu plus récent) ,  l'autre les imprimantes laser.

Ces articles ne sont pas des plus récents, mais ils devraient te permettre de te faire une idée.
Au vu de ton utilisation, je m'orienterais vers une laser : Epson si les HP sont trop chères


----------



## azerty (7 Septembre 2003)

d'après  cet *essai comparatif de Tom'sHardware*  concernant les imprimantes de la gamme Canon, on peut voir que les pages N/B coûtent presque trois fois moins chères (0,11  de moins) avec les hauts de gamme (i550 ou 850) qu'avec les bas de gamme (i250, 350...)..

  donc on rentabilise la différence de prix d'achat entre une i250 et une i550 (env 100) au bout de moins de 1000 pages seulement (ce qui n'est quand pas beaucoup...)

comme quoi les imprimantes de bas de gamme ne sont pas les plus économiques, même si on imprime pas beaucoup, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser...


----------



## Zitoune (7 Septembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> d'après monsieurprix.com,est-ce une boîte fiable ? pour la garantie



Pas entendu de mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








			
				FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> n'ayant jamais eu d'imprimante laser, est-ce que cela nécessite un entretien particulier ?



Ben pas chez moi en tous cas


----------



## azerty (7 Septembre 2003)

cet  *essai comparatif de Tom'Harware*  sur les dernières imprimantes Canon montre que la page en N/B coûte presque trois fois moins chère (0,11  de moins) avec les i550 ou 850 qu'avec les i250 ou 350

donc en moins de 1000 pages (ce qui n'est pas beaucoup...) , on rentabilise la différence de prix d'achat (env. 100 ) entre une i250 et une i 550....

comme quoi les imprimantes bas de gamme ne sont pas les plus économiques même si on n'imprime pas beaucoup, contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait penser...


----------



## Zitoune (7 Septembre 2003)

Et il est précisé  là que :

"Le fait est qu´avec des coûts à la page au maximum de 32 centimes, utiliser une imprimante laser revient 2 à 10 fois moins cher (à la page) que d´utiliser une jet d´encre, si l´on se réfère aux résultats que nous avions obtenus dans notre comparatif d´imprimantes jet d´encre."

Alors...


----------



## Zitoune (7 Septembre 2003)

Et un comparatif plus récent, un (en pdf).


----------



## azerty (7 Septembre 2003)

> "Le fait est qu´avec des coûts *à la page* au maximum de 32 centimes,








   curieux, puisque TomHardware indique des coûts à la page de 0,06 à 0,17  pour ces jets d'encre Canon ...

       où est le truc ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        c'est pas plutôt les 100 pages, pour les lasers ?


----------



## azerty (7 Septembre 2003)

ah ben oui, l'essai indiqué  là  date un peu...


----------



## Zitoune (7 Septembre 2003)

Mais j'imagine que l'ordre de grandeur est resté le même, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Mais j'imagine que l'ordre de grandeur est resté le même, non ?



bien sûr, c'est juste un petit problème d'unité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci pour toutes ces infos, notamment les différents tests/comparatifs
il en ressort indiscutablement que le prix par page est largement inférieur sur une laser, donc l'imprimante laser devient avantageuse très rapidement, au bout de quelques centaines de pages...

or je suis quasiment certain que je n'imprimerai que des documents texte, donc la couleur, la qualité des photos, etc., tout cela importe peu vu mon utilisation

donc le bon choix est effectivement une imprimante laser N&amp;B
(j'espère que vous n'arriverez pas à me faire revenir là-dessus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

maintenant, le modèle...
ce comparatif (merci Zitoune) met en avant la Brother HL-5040 (un peu plus chère), jugeant l'Epson EPL-6100L trop lente, trop encombrante, et avec un coût à la page élévé...

pour mon utilisation, la vitesse n'a pas beaucoup d'importance, mais le coût à la page est une de mes principales préoccupations (certes le tambour de la Brother se change séparément, mais le toner 3000 pages de l'Epson coûte aussi cher que le toner 6500 pages de la Brother!) ; le faible encombrement de la Brother m'arrange également...

donc a priori je me dis que la Brother HL-5040 est faite pour moi ; cependant, en regardant sur le site de Brother (pour m'assurer de la compatibilité Mac OS X), je découvre sa petite soeur, la Brother HL-5030
(voir ici pour une présentation de la gamme)

en gros, c'est le même modèle, avec quelques différences :
-la HL-5040 a 8 Mo de mémoire (au lieu de 4 pour la 5030)
-la mémoire de la 5040 est extensible à 136 Mo, pas celle de la 5030
-la résolution d'impression : HQ 1200 pour la 5040, contre 600x600 dpi pour la 5030
-l'émulation : PCL6 pour la 5040 contre GDI pour la 5030
-la 5040 dispose d'un port parallèle, la 5030 pas
-la 5040 a une interface optionnelle ethernet 10 ou 10/100BT (presque aussi chère que l'imprimante apparemment 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
-la 5040 a un second chargeur de papier en option

pour le reste, c'est tout à l'identique... (même consommables, etc.)
je pense que le coût d'impression par page de ces deux modèles est identique
les extensions possibles sur la HL-5040 ne m'intéressent pas (j'en aurai vraiment une utilisation de base)
idem pour le port parallèle bien sûr

ce qui change concrètement pour moi :

-la 5040 doit être plus rapide car elle a le double de mémoire et parce que, d'après ce que j'ai pu comprendre, l'émulation PCL6 compresse les données avant de les envoyer contrairement au GDI ; cf. cette page (re-merci, Zitoune) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(ce qui m'étonne c'est que sur la page en question, ils affirment que le GDI n'est pas supporté par Mac OS, alors que la HL-5030, qui est bien compatible Mac OS 8.6 et supérieur, utilise le GDI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, mais bon là n'est pas notre problème)
mais comme je l'ai dit, la rapidité d'impression m'importe peu

- la qualité d'impression : je ne sais pas si l'émulation PCL6 au lieu de GDI joue un rôle ici, néanmoins, la 5040 a une meilleure résolution... mais je ne pense vraiment pas que cela joue au niveau du texte

si quelqu'un s'y connaît un peu et a des choses à rajouter ou à corriger, qu'il n'hésite pas !

maintenant, les prix :
pour la Brother HL-5030 ;
pour la Brother HL-5040.

avec les frais de port, la 5030 la moins chère est à 238 , contre 250  pour la 5040
je pense que même si la 5030 me convenait parfaitement, pour 12  de plus, j'ai quand même intérêt à prendre la 5040 (rien que pour la ram et la résolution)

que dites-vous de tout ça ???


----------



## Zitoune (7 Septembre 2003)

Bonsoir cher voisin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme toi, je choisirais la 5040 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Après l'avoir reçue, n'oublie pas de revenir donner tes impressions ici


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2003)

bon, une fois encore, je me suis fait avoir (ça ne te rappelle pas un certain modem ethernet azerty ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

je m'y suis pris trop tard pour commander la HL-5040 à 250  (254  en réalité) sur WebDistrib... ce matin, elle y était toujours, mais depuis peu, elle a disparu (remarquez, les sites n'étant pas toujours actualisés en temps réel, il n'y avait peut-être plus de HL-5040 depuis hier ou avant hier... j'ai bien le droit d'essayer de me consoler, non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

bon, ce prix était vraiment exceptionnel (déstockage), les autres sites vendant la HL-5040 à 270  et plus

donc j'ai finalement opté pour la HL-5030 à 238  sur busiboutique.com

j'espère que c'est un bon choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(je dis que je me suis fait avoir, mais pour une fois, c'est en économisant des sous, 16  exactement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

PS : j'espère que ça n'est pas l'un d'entre vous qui en douce m'a piqué le dernier modèle de 5040 sur web distrib, profitant lâchement de mes conclusions obtenues suite à un après-midi passé en investigations, comparaisons,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







merci pour votre aide, je vous tiendrai au courant


----------



## Zitoune (8 Septembre 2003)

cépamoa


----------



## azerty (8 Septembre 2003)

moi non plus (cette fois    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2003)

bon, j'ai reçu la Brother HL-5030 aujourd'hui

installation en 10 minutes (le CD-Rom est prévu pour MacOS X avec les drivers et la documentation, ainsi qu'une application flash pour expliquer en images comment installer l'imprimante), téléchargement du dernier driver sur internet, tout fonctionne comme prévu

la qualité d'impression a l'air bonne ; je n'ai pas encore imprimé des séries de plusieurs pages alors pour la vitesse je ne peux pas vous en dire beaucoup, mais le temps d'impression d'une seule page est très correct (moins de 10s)

le driver pour OS X fonctionne bien ; tous les réglages se font dans la boîte de dialogue "imprimer" des différentes applications (par contre, le bouton "configurer" dans le centre d'impression reste grisé)

l'imprimante chauffe un peu, et fait un peu de bruit quand elle imprime
au bout de 5 minutes d'inutilisation elle se met en veille, et devient quasi silencieuse ; seul un genre de sifflement très faible mais très aigu se laisse entendre... personnellement, j'y suis assez sensible et trouve ça plutôt agaçant, mais cela doit être subjectif, et sans vouloir vexer personne, je pense que l'oreille d'un quadragénaire ne l'entendrait même pas (la fréquence est très élévée)
de plus, j'ai l'impression que ce sifflement résulte peut-être d'une interférence avec mon alubook ou avec l'airport, puisqu'il change lorsque je mets l'alubook en veille... il faudra que je vois ce que ça donne quand l'alubook est éteint...

voilà... je n'ai donc pas fait de tests particuliers, je verrai à la longue, mais pour l'instant, cette imprimante laser me fait une très bonne impression ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## raphael54 (6 Octobre 2003)

peut etre que tu l'as acheter mais moi aussi j'arrete epson =direct à la poubelle après 1 an et demi de bon service, elle ne marchait simplement plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







epson=exon valdez


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Quel rapport ? Il me semble qu'il a acheté une Brother.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2003)

Zitoune a dit:
			
		

> Quel rapport ? Il me semble qu'il a acheté une Brother.



effectivement...






tiens, puisqu'on en reparle, depuis que j'ai déménagé l'imprimante dans ma chambre d'étudiant, je n'ai plus entendu le sifflement suraigu lorsqu'elle est en veille

ça devait bien être une interférence avec un autre appareil que j'ai chez moi...

sinon, je n'ai pas encore imprimé des masses, mais pour l'instant j'en suis entièrement satisfait...


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2003)

Tant mieux


----------



## kileak (27 Octobre 2003)

Salut FredG3 

mon père a besoin d'une laser !

Ta brother te convient-elle après 1.5 mois d'utilisation ?
Elle semble être encombrante ! Qu'en penses-tu ?

Qu'est-ce qui t'avais fait lâcher l'option Epson ou HP ?
Y en a des pas chères 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a+ et merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

kileak a dit:
			
		

> Salut FredG3
> 
> mon père a besoin d'une laser !
> 
> Ta brother te convient-elle après 1.5 mois d'utilisation ?



pour l'instant, rien à redire... j'ai imprimé dans les 200 pages de cours en pdf, la qualité m'a l'air très bonne, et la vitesse d'impression est vraiment correcte (ils disent partout que pour le pdf, les imprimantes laser sont plutôt lentes, mais là c'était bien plus rapide que n'importe quelle imprimante jet-d'encre) 

je n'ai eu aucun bourrage, aucune impression ratée
j'ai imprimé des photos au format A4, je trouve également la qualité bonne

en fait, je peux difficilement comparer, puisque c'est ma première laser, mais pour l'instant, je suis persuadé d'avoir fait le bon choix





			
				kileak a dit:
			
		

> Elle semble être encombrante ! Qu'en penses-tu ?
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui t'avais fait lâcher l'option Epson ou HP ?
> Y en a des pas chères
> ...



j'ai expliqué mon choix en grande partie dans ce post (ci-dessus)
mon choix s'est basé sur le comparatif de Zitoune (dont je te recommande la lecture), où la Brother HL-5040 arrive en tête
(je n'ai donc pas fait un choix négatif en éliminant tel ou tel constructeur, j'ai plus raisonné en terme d'imprimantes, en regardant laquelle était la mieux adaptée à mes besoins)

d'après ce comparatif, la Brother a un faible encombrement, donc a priori tu ne trouveras pas d'imprimante laser beaucoup moins encombrante ; pour ma part, je la trouve effectivement encombrante par rapport à une jet-d'encre, mais posée à côté de mon bureau, elle ne me gêne pas du tout... 

ce qui était déterminant pour moi, c'était le coût à l'utilisation... je ne suis pas sûr qu'à long terme, une imprimante moins chère soit plus économique (enfin tu peux toujours faire des calculs...)
de plus, beaucoup d'imprimantes moins chères ne sont pas compatibles Mac (OS X)...

prends le temps de lire les différents messages de ce sujet, de jeter un coup d'oeil aux liens donnés par les uns et les autres, et de flâner sur les sites internet des constructeurs pour faire ton choix
peut-être que de nouveaux modèles sont sortis depuis (le mieux serait de trouver un comparatif très récent)

bon courage
@+


----------



## kileak (27 Octobre 2003)

Ok !

j'ai lu tout le forum et j'avais bien compris ton choix.
Je résonne comme toi et je vais surement conseillé à mon père la Brother 5030 !

Dernière question :
les derniers drivers sur le site sont MacOS X 10.2 compliant (pour parler français).
Ca veut bien dire que ton imprimante fonctionne en OS X et pas en OS Classic ?
J'y connais rien en Mac, mais si je fourgue un truc pas Mac OS X à mon père, il va pas être content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore merci
a+


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2003)

kileak a dit:
			
		

> Dernière question :
> les derniers drivers sur le site sont MacOS X 10.2 compliant (pour parler français).
> Ca veut bien dire que ton imprimante fonctionne en OS X et pas en OS Classic ?
> J'y connais rien en Mac, mais si je fourgue un truc pas Mac OS X à mon père, il va pas être content


oui, ça fonctionne bien sous OS X
par contre, j'ai vu qu'il y a des drivers pour Mac OS X.1 et des drivers pour Mac OS X.2
je ne sais pas si ces derniers fonctionnent sous Mac OS X.3
j'ai bien installé Panther ce week-end, mais mon imprimante est à 70 km de chez moi (je suis en vacances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) alors impossible de te dire ça pour l'instant
soit les drivers X.2 seront compatibles avec X.3, soit Brother mettra en ligne des drivers X.3...
enfin je l'espère ! ça m'embêterait vraiment d'avoir acheté Panther et de devoir réutiliser Jaguar juste à cause de l'imprimante...


----------



## kileak (27 Octobre 2003)

ok merci !

mon père a la 10.2.6. Dc pas de soucis.

VU son usage il ne va probablement pas upgrader en 10.3

A big thx et a+


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> par contre, j'ai vu qu'il y a des drivers pour Mac OS X.1 et des drivers pour Mac OS X.2
> je ne sais pas si ces derniers fonctionnent sous Mac OS X.3


En règle générale, toutes les imprimantes qui fonctionnaient sous Jaguar, fonctionnent sous Panther car le "Centre d'impression" n'a pas évolué 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toutefois, il peut arriver, mais très rare, que le pilote exploite une particularité de l'imprimante à travers les méandres des couches hautes de l'os et que l'interface sous Panther ne sache comment l'interpréter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas de panique, c'est le genre de désagrément qu'un constructeur sérieux corrigera rapidement


----------



## Kittynui (30 Octobre 2003)

Pour ceux qui utilisent une imprimante epson, lorsque j'ai acheté la mienne (epson stylus color 880), j'étais sous l'os 9, donc driver os 9.
Puis est arrivé l'os x pas besoin de drivers, sauf que maintenant je suis dans la merde, je dois faire un nettoyage des buses et têtes d'impressions (possible avec le cd os 9), mais les seuls ordi que j'ai maintenant ne tournent plus sous classic ou os 9, comment vous faites?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2003)

tous les ordinateurs actuels permettent encore de faire tourner classic... installe les drivers pour mac os 9 et utilise les à partir de classic


----------



## Kittynui (30 Octobre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> tous les ordinateurs actuels permettent encore de faire tourner classic... installe les drivers pour mac os 9 et utilise les à partir de classic



Sur mon alubook que j'ai reçu y a 3 semaines il me met:

"Aucun dossier système Classic
Il n'existe aucun volume avec un dossier système gérant le démarrage de Classic. Installez Mac os 9.1 ou ultérieur pour exécuter Classic."

Je vais aller voir mon dvd d'installation du mac


----------



## Kittynui (30 Octobre 2003)

Ouf c'est bon j'ai à l'aide du dvd de restauration installé classic et j'ai réussi à nettoyer les buses de mon imprimante.
merci


----------



## decoris (2 Novembre 2003)

Kittynui a dit:
			
		

> Ouf c'est bon j'ai à l'aide du dvd de restauration installé classic et j'ai réussi à nettoyer les buses de mon imprimante.
> merci



ya moyen de nettoyer directement les buses depuis osX!
il suffit, quand il y a une impression, de cliquer sur ton imprimante, puis configurer, et tu peux tout faire d ela!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> oui, ça fonctionne bien sous OS X
> par contre, j'ai vu qu'il y a des drivers pour Mac OS X.1 et des drivers pour Mac OS X.2
> je ne sais pas si ces derniers fonctionnent sous Mac OS X.3



finalement, après essai, les drivers X.2 de la Brother HL 5030 fonctionnent bien sous Panther


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Novembre 2003)

j'ai une canon S330 photo que je n'ai pas payé ,je l'ai eu gratis aveec le mac l'an dernier...
elle marche très bien ,on peut faire des photos sans probleme ,elle est bc plus silencieuse que mon ancienne epson 740...
mais la qualité globale ne dépasse pas la 740 ...
je ne l'ai pas choisie mais j'en suis content ...
elle coute dans les 100 euros je crois...


----------



## lvme (2 Mai 2004)

j'allais dire l'investissement (mais à 40 EUR  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
donc pour remplacer mon epson 740 en "perte de qualité", qu'en pensez vous ?

A+


----------



## naas (2 Mai 2004)

aujourdhui les imprimantes sont concues pour faire acheter des cartouches
donc parler de qualité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



il te faut plutôt regarder du coté des cartouches
en ayant a l'esprit que de toute façon les imprimantes ne tiennent pas le coup longtemps  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



peut etre un peu plus les hp grâce a leurs tetes integrées aux cartouches
mais ce que tu gagne en longévité, tu le perds en pris des cartouches
bref blanc bonnet et bonnet blanc ....


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2004)

Hello,
j'avais la même imprimante que toi...(paix à son âme !) et j'ai racheté une canon i560, je suis ravi, tant au niveau qualité que rapidité...Je sors pour ainsi dire que des photos en haute définition, sur du papier Konica super pro 305 Grs et c'est vraiment extra...A toi de voir....!


----------



## Vercoquin (3 Mai 2004)

lvme a dit:
			
		

> j'allais dire l'investissement (mais à 40 EUR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ai fait acheter une i250 à une collègue sur PC. Elle en est ravie ! La qualité du texte est excellente, il n'y a rien à redire. Côté photo, c'est bien pour des petits tirages sans prétention, mais ça reste très acceptable.
Les prix des cartouches N&amp;B est de 5 euros (cartouche générique) chez Boulanger. Pas de quoi se ruiner ! Même si les cartouches se vident assez rapidement (je ne pourrai pas dire exactement le nombre de feuilles, mais ce doit être autour de 150-200). Il est préférable d'utiliser la mode "brouillon" qui consomme peu et donne un bon niveau d'encrage.

Les tests et comparatifs sur Tomshardware ou 01net te conforteront dans ton choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Pour un petit budget ou des impressions occasionnelles, la i250 me semble très très bonne.


----------



## lvme (3 Mai 2004)

ok, merci


----------



## nicogala (3 Mai 2004)

Vercoquin a dit:
			
		

> Les prix des cartouches N&amp;B est de 5 euros (cartouche générique) chez Boulanger. Pas de quoi se ruiner ! Même si les cartouches se vident assez rapidement (je ne pourrai pas dire exactement le nombre de feuilles, mais ce doit être autour de 150-200). .



Quel est le modèle des cartouches (Moi sur la i450 c'est BCI-24 et c'est carrément plus cher : le moins cher que j'ai trouvé était une offre spéciale 2N+1Couleur pour 1850...mais en général c'est plus...)

Sinon, pour la conso, il faut te renseigner sur le comportement de ce modèle, car la mienne nettoie ses têtes à chaque allumage, chaque extinction, et régulièrement qd elle est allumée, et ce 2fois consécutives à chaque fois (donc de fréquentes giclées d'encre superflues (et qui prennent du temps) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## IceandFire (3 Mai 2004)

C'est bizarre ton histoire, je te crois c'est pas ça mais...Ya pas un truc de cocher dans tes préfs de canon ?....moi j'ai la i560 et j'ai pas ce problème...pourtant je sors bcp de photos haute déf....


----------



## Vercoquin (4 Mai 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le modèle des cartouches (Moi sur la i450 c'est BCI-24 et c'est carrément plus cher : le moins cher que j'ai trouvé était une offre spéciale 2N+1Couleur pour 1850...mais en général c'est plus...)


Je crois avoir vu cette offre, qui n'apportait presque rien en termes d'économie : 2 cartouches N&amp;B à +-5 euros + 1 cartouche couleur à +-8 euros = 18 euros !


----------



## Mac'ouille (21 Mai 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> j'avais la même imprimante que toi...(paix à son âme !) et j'ai racheté une canon i560, je suis ravi, tant au niveau qualité que rapidité...Je sors pour ainsi dire que des photos en haute définition, sur du papier Konica super pro 305 Grs et c'est vraiment extra...A toi de voir....!



Tout pareil


----------



## FANREM (23 Mai 2004)

Pour info, cette semaine dans Micro Hebdo en test
Le classement est le suivant. 

Respectivement aux places / modeles  : 
1, 2,  3 &amp; 4  : Canon  i990   i965   i865   i905D
5 &amp; 6 : Epson   R800   R300
7, 8 &amp; 9 : HP  Photosmart 7960   7660   7760

Si on ne s'en tient qu'au critere qualite d'impression, le classement redevient modele / note
Canon i965 (8,8)  i990 (8,6)   i865 (8,5)   i905 &amp; HP 790 (8,4)    HP 7660 &amp; 7760 (8,3)   Epson R800 (7,8) et pour finir R300 (7,8) 


Si on ne s'en tient qu'au critere Autonomie et cout d'utilisation, le classement redevient modele / note
Epson R800 (9,4)  Canon i960 &amp; i965 &amp; i865 (9,3)   Canon i905D (9,2) Epson R300 (8,6)    HP 7960 (7,4)  HP 7660 (6,5)  HP 7760 (6,3)   

Petite precision (amicale pour Golf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : les tests sont realises sous XP


----------



## Caster (5 Juillet 2004)

Voilà je suis sur le point d'acheter une imprimante pour un usage personnel. 
1 / Elle doit être évidemment 200 % compatible Mac 10.3
2 / je souhaite imprimer des jaquettes de cd ou de dvd une fois fait un montage sous idvd
3 / imprimer de temps à autres une photo ( mais les tirages, je les fais faire par un labo photo)

Bref rien qu'un usage simple. Chez Mac way , on m'a conseillé l'epson R800, qui est géniale d'après eux !!!

je l'ai réservée, mais je pourrai très bien en prendre une autre à la place. Car j'ai un doute .... en effet sur un forum de hardware.fr , un utilisateur la pas mal descendu .......


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> ...je l'ai réservée, mais je pourrai très bien en prendre une autre à la place. Car j'ai un doute .... en effet sur un forum de hardware.fr , un utilisateur la pas mal descendu .......


 tu as un lien ?
sinon les epson contrairement aux hp n'ont pas de tête d'impression avec la cartouche d'encre.


----------



## Caster (5 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu as un lien ?
> sinon les epson contrairement aux hp n'ont pas de tête d'impression avec la cartouche d'encre.




c'est bon ou pas bon ..... ta remarque ???


----------



## naas (5 Juillet 2004)

si tu n'imprime pas souvent l'encre risque de sécher et donc il te faut... acheter une autre imprimante avec epson, à l'inverse hp si la tête est bouche tu ne jette que la cartouche, revers de la médaille, le prix des cartouches ...
mais c'est un des acpects du choix, la qualité d'impression en est une autre   

(ps je t'ai posé une question)


----------



## Caster (6 Juillet 2004)

Mon cher Naas,

voici la première critique de l'epson R800

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/HardwarePeripheriques/sujet-6610-1.htm


et voici la deuxième ...... qui me fait très sérieusement réfléchir

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/HardwarePeripheriques/sujet-6610-1.htm

A+


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Juillet 2004)

As-tu un budget pré-défini ?
Concernant les imprimantes, tous les comparatifs que j'ai pu lire ici et là donnent (presque) toujours les Canon en tête devant HP ou Epson. Premier point en faveur des Canon : le prix à la page...
T'es-tu renseigné sur les Canon ?


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2004)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> ...


les deux liens sont les mêmes tu as le deuxieme s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Caster (6 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les deux liens sont les mêmes tu as le deuxieme s'il te plaît ?



Sorry

http://forum.hardware.fr/hardwarefr/HardwarePeripheriques/sujet-6937-1.htm


----------



## naas (6 Juillet 2004)

un peu de lecture complementaire 
et la beaucoup de lecture 
je pense que tu auras la réponse toi même après
reviens nous faire un résumé


----------



## Caster (6 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> un peu de lecture complementaire
> et la beaucoup de lecture
> je pense que tu auras la réponse toi même après
> reviens nous faire un résumé



merci très utiles tes liens .... je pense que je vais me lancer et prendre cette fameuse Epson


----------



## Caster (8 Juillet 2004)

Voilà, c'est fait, je viens d'acheter l'Epson R800.

L'installation est easy ! et un premier test d'une impression d'une photo en grand format ( page A4) sur un papier "merdique" ( à moitié froissé), est de très bonne facture. Je vais ramener ce soir du bureau du papier pour imprimante, pour faire des essais plus poussés.


----------



## naas (8 Juillet 2004)

tu peux rendre service en écrivant un test de ton imprimante


----------



## Caster (8 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> tu peux rendre service en écrivant un test de ton imprimante



je vais la tester ce weekend ( j'aurai le temps) ... par contre je vais volontier donner mes impressions sur la bête .... mais je ne pense pas être capable de faire un test, car je n'ai même pas d'élément de comparaison ....


----------



## FabFil (9 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'utilise la R800 depuis près d'1 mois mais je ne sais pas si j'ai les compétences pour faire un test, en revanche je peux vous citer les points positifs et négatifs que j'ai constatés

Positif :

Qualité d'impression : avec le papier Epson, le rendu est époustouflant.
Possibilité d'imprimer des bannières, sauf qu'il faut passer par le logiciel Photoquicker fourni avec l'imprimante.
Impression bord à bord
Durée des cartouches

Négatif : 

Lenteur désespérante : avec une connexion firewire, 12 mn pour une A4 en impression qualité photo (cela vient peut-être aussi de mon vieux mac, G3 350Mhz)

En utilisation rouleau, la découpe est trés délicate, car le trait de découpe reste au dessus du rabat et je suis obligé de tirer fortement sur le papier pour qu'il dépasse suffisament pour poser une équerre. Epson aurait pu prévoir un rail de découpe avec une lame de rasoir.

Je n'ai pas encore eu de problèmes concernant les buses, je verrais bien en revenant de vacances.


----------



## Caster (11 Juillet 2004)

FabFil a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'utilise la R800 depuis près d'1 mois mais je ne sais pas si j'ai les compétences pour faire un test, en revanche je peux vous citer les points positifs et négatifs que j'ai constatés
> 
> Positif :
> 
> ...



Suite à ton "mini test" de la R800 que j'ai achetée cette semaine et beacoup utilisée ce weekend, je confirme la qualité d'impression qui est *EXCEPTIONNELLE* . Les couleurs sont époustouflantes et correspondent à la réalité. Les points ( ils sont invisibles).
Quant à la rapidité, ça doit venir de ta machine, car chez moi ( G5 1,8 Ghz etc ...) une feuille A4 en qualité photo ......1min maxi
Bon s'est vrai que je n'ai pas chronomètré ... mais ça ne doit pas être plus long


----------



## monoeil (4 Septembre 2004)

Salut à tous.

Voilà, un soir d'orage j'ai oublié de débrancher mon Epson Stylus 870. Le lendemain, j'ai voulu la mettre sous tension et c'est moi qui m'y suis retrouvé, sous tension (sgregnegne p. de b. de m. fait ch. de matériel à la c. etc etc !!). Mais il me faut toutefois préciser que la foudre avait frappé (modem adsl grillé, voilà ce qui arrive aux petites têtes qui croient que les éclairs ça tombe tjs chez les autres).

1- Pensez-vous une réparation possible et pas trop onéreuse?
2- Dans la négative, et en remplacement, j'envisage d'aquérir une C84, toujours de chez Epson, les autres étant trop onéreuse pour mon porte-monnaie désepérément plat. Qui, parmi les utilisateur de cette imprimante peut m'en dire davantage et finir de me décider pour cet achat.

Merci.


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2004)

J'ai testé cette imprimante deux jours avec Mac OS X et je l'ai trouvé très bien, je trouve la qualité d'impression bonne (mais bon, mes besoins ne sont pas énormes à ce niveau là) et surtout les pilotes fournis par Epson sont très bien et te permettent de faire beaucoup de réglages (pas comme ces satanés pilotes HP qui ne servent à rien à part à foutre le bordel dans ton système  ).


----------



## albin (4 Septembre 2004)

fais joué l'assurance est ils vont tous remboursé.
a+


----------



## litle_big_one (5 Septembre 2004)

Bj

J'ai conseillé à des amis, aprés recherches diverses, une C64 (sur un pc).
Ils en sont trés content mais, aprés 2 mois d'utilisation, j'ai dû leur changer la cartouche d'encre noire.
Alors, ont ils "trop" imprimés (leurs gosses), la cartouches a t'elle peu d'encre ( c'est vrai qu'elle est petite).
A 25¤ la cartouche, les prochaines seront rechargées.


----------



## monoeil (6 Septembre 2004)

Merci, et même si il n'y a pas autant de réaction que j'en espérais, aucun pour me déconseiller cet achat. Je vais donc faire selon.


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Septembre 2004)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> J'ai conseillé à des amis, aprés recherches diverses, une C64 (sur un pc).
> Ils en sont trés content mais, aprés 2 mois d'utilisation, j'ai dû leur changer la cartouche d'encre noire.


Juste pour dire que mon grand-père a la même imprimante et je crois que les cartouches d'origine ne sont pas pleines, il faudrait vérifier avec l'utilitaire Epson si quelqu'un en achète une neuve.


----------



## patple (6 Septembre 2004)

Bonjour.

J'utilise pour l'instant une C84 édition photo qui est excellente. Seul problème elle est un peu petite pour mes besoins et j'attends une Canon I9950 car j'utilise le format A3.

Il n'y vraiment aucun problème avec la C84 (un peu bruyante, mais ce n'est pas grave). Le rendu des couleurs est très bon et je pense que c'est un vraiment bon rapport qualité / prix.

À mon avis tu peux y aller.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Alors, ont ils "trop" imprimés (leurs gosses), la cartouches a t'elle peu d'encre ( c'est vrai qu'elle est petite).





			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> je crois que les cartouches d'origine ne sont pas pleines.



En fait c'est l'inverse, un peu comme la bouteille à moitié pleine ou à moitié vide 
Les cartouches sont pleines au début mais ne sont jamais vides à la fin, contrairement à des cartouches de lexmark ou d'HP. Celà tient du mode de fonctionnement (éjection de l'encre par "quartz") propre à Epson (à Canon accessoirement meme si c'est un système hybride).
En clair, i lreste toujours de l'encre dans les cartouches Epson, c'est fait exprès, non pas pour vous emmerder ni vous forcer à acheter plus de cartouches (quoique  ), mais tout simplement pour éviter de flinguer vos têtes d'impression (qui coute diablement plus cher que l'imprimante lorsque le remplacement est nécessaire).


Autre chose : une des raisons du vidage intempestif et ultraaa-rapide des cartouches epson réside dans le fait qu'à chaque alumage de l'imprimante il y a consommation d'encre (afin de combler l'interstice existant entre la cartouche et la tete d'impression, histoire de pas avoir de vide d'air et tout saloper). En effet, des études ont été faites et montrent que allumer son imprimante est responsable de la consommation de 15% de l'encre de l'imprimante, en moyenne.

Tout celà est inhérent à Epson. Du moins pour l'instant, selon mes sources 



			
				litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> A 25¤ la cartouche, les prochaines seront rechargées.



Oui pas de problème si tu veux bousiller ton imprimante. Go go go  !
Le seul intéret de recharger ses cartouches avec la seringue, c'est d'augmenter le fantasme de l'infirmière et puis c'est tou  (Paul si tu passes par là .. ve: )

Sinon pour en revenir à la question du choix de l'imprimante, ce qu'il faut juger c'est le système des constructeurs, ainsi que les couts et les bénéfices (Epson a eu longtemps un problème de driver avec panther et il "semble" que celà change, aux dépends de Hp  ). tout dépend aussi de sa façon d'utiliser son imprimante (si on laisse les cartouches pendant 2 mois, autant se diriger vers un système type Lexmark/HP plutot que Epson/Canon).
Il existe des différences de résolution d'impression (5700 chez epson sur totue la gamme durabrite Vs 4800 chez lexmark). Celà dit, la différence est difficilement perceptible.

A voir également d'autres avantages (garantie 3 ans sur modèles X de chez lexmark, illusion du controle du prix de la cartouche avec les "mini-cartouches de chez lexmark ou les consommables sous marques chez HP, Epson et pas chez lexmark)


Bon je m'arrete là, j'ai peur de faire mauvaise impression avec tout ce baratin inhabituel ! 

sinon je te suggère de faire une recherche sur ce forum en tapant "epson C64", tu auras des avis éclairés je crois


----------



## litle_big_one (6 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> En fait c'est l'inverse, un peu comme la bouteille à moitié pleine ou à moitié vide
> Les cartouches sont pleines au début mais ne sont jamais vides à la fin, contrairement à des cartouches de lexmark ou d'HP. Celà tient du mode de fonctionnement (éjection de l'encre par "quartz") propre à Epson (à Canon accessoirement meme si c'est un système hybride).
> En clair, i lreste toujours de l'encre dans les cartouches Epson, c'est fait exprès, non pas pour vous emmerder ni vous forcer à acheter plus de cartouches (quoique  ), mais tout simplement pour éviter de flinguer vos têtes d'impression (qui coute diablement plus cher que l'imprimante lorsque le remplacement est nécessaire).


Ok, pas impossible



			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose : une des raisons du vidage intempestif et ultraaa-rapide des cartouches epson réside dans le fait qu'à chaque alumage de l'imprimante il y a consommation d'encre (afin de combler l'interstice existant entre la cartouche et la tete d'impression, histoire de pas avoir de vide d'air et tout saloper).


Ok, ça tien la route


			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Oui pas de problème si tu veux bousiller ton imprimante. Go go go  !


Là, j'émettrai des réserves. Dans mon entourage, il y a une grande quantité de personnes qui rechargent leurs cartouches et jusqu'à présent, pas de pb signalé (c'est moi qui fait leur "maintenance") et ce, sur des canon, epson et hp.


heu, c'est quoi le fantasme de l'infirmière


----------



## Finn_Atlas (6 Septembre 2004)

litle_big_one a dit:
			
		

> Là, j'émettrai des réserves. Dans mon entourage, il y a une grande quantité de personnes qui rechargent leurs cartouches et jusqu'à présent, pas de pb signalé (c'est moi qui fait leur "maintenance") et ce, sur des canon, epson et hp.



Si c'est fait proprement, moui mais subsite un problème tout de même sur la qualité de l'encre car elle n'est pas exactement la meme que celle devant se trouver dans la cartouche supposée être utilisée avec telle imprimante. De gros doutes donc (sachant que bien évidemment les constructeurs le déconseille fortement, non seulemet dans l'intérêt du client et de sa garantie mais aussi dans leur intérêt économique, les consommables étant leur principale source de revenu   )
Encore un autre problème : le fait d'injecter de l'encre dans une cartouche (notamment dans des cartouches avec tête d'impression incorporée, donc "jetable", donc utilisable "1 fois") se fait par un processus de capillarisation. En clair, l'encre coule (je rassure les marins, il n'y a aucune faute de frappe  même si on touche le fond -sic ! - du problème) dans la cartouche. Et dans la cartouche qu'y a t il donc ? .. de l'air ! Celà peut donc provoquer des problèmes.

Solution économique à court terme certes, mais à long terme, c'est une autre paire de manches (manches que je conseille de retrousser dans ce genre d'opération déicate, tant l'encre peut vous couler une chemise en moins de deux  :hein: ).

Demain, nous parlerons des consommables Auchan et Généric si vous le voulez bien.


----------



## Lucas (9 Septembre 2004)

selon vous quelle est l'imprimante compatible pc et mac offrant le meilleur rapport qualité/prix sachant que le prix approximatif que je souhaite mettre se situe entre 100 et 150¤. merci d'avance ^_^


----------



## myckmack (9 Septembre 2004)

@ Lucas : On peut difficilement te répondre si tu ne précises pas quels sortes de documents tu veux imprimer . Par contre, je peux te recommander d'aller voir du côté de Canon : en utilisation, c'est l'une des marques les moins chères.


----------



## basthet (23 Septembre 2004)

Tout est dans le titre , j'aimerais avoir quelques retours d'expèrience sur l'utilisation des dernieres Pixma ... ou savoir ce que vous en pensez , pour remplacer ma vénérable Epson photo 750 ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> @ Lucas : On peut difficilement te répondre si tu ne précises pas quels sortes de documents tu veux imprimer .


Ce n'est pas la bonne question. La bonne question à poser est : quel type d'imprimante recherches-tu ? imprimante bureautique, imprimante photo, multifonction ?

Ensuite concernant la compatibilité, tu n'as pas à t'en faire.
Enfin, ce qui compte c'est ton utilisation, fréquente, peu fréquente, et la qualité d'impression exigée (5768 chez Epson, 4800 ou 5200 chez les autres, ou presque  



			
				myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je peux te recommander d'aller voir du côté de Canon : en utilisation, c'est l'une des marques les moins chères.



 T'en connais beaucoup des imprimantes que tu peux acheter pour faire autre chose que de l'utilisation ?  (décoration ou un truc du genre je suppose ?  ). Bref, ce n'est pas un critère. D'autant que dire que Canon est en général moins cher ca ne veut rien dire non plus ... (on est encore et toujours dans le domaine des lieux communs .. pfff ) :rateau: moins cher par rapport à quoi ? à qui ? à quelle utilisation ? 
L'important c'est le cout d'impression à la page. point.

Bref, Lucas, si tu veux un conseil d'achat, dis nous ce que tu cherches pour plus de détails.
Tout un chacun peut te citer des marques et des modèles ici qu'ils affectionnent ou haissent car en possèdent un exemplaire. Je peux aussi te lister tous les modèles que j'ai eu entre les mains et essayer.


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> D'autant que dire que Canon est en général moins cher ca ne veut rien dire non plus ... (on est encore et toujours dans le domaine des lieux communs .. pfff ) :rateau: moins cher par rapport à quoi ? à qui ? à quelle utilisation ?
> L'important c'est le cout d'impression à la page. point.


 Ben alors, finn, t'a pris plein de cafés ?  Précisément, en ce qui concerne le coût à la page, j'ai à peu près toujours vu depuis plusieurs années à peu près systématiquement les canon comme ayant un des coûts à la page le plus faible, et ce d'après différentes sources (net, revues, etc.), ça ne me semble donc pas aberrant de le dire.

 Autant pour la qualité, c'est délicat et variable même si on aurait sans doute un certain consensus sur la qualité moyenne élevée des epson, la qualité très variable des lexmark, etc. , autant pour le coût d'utilisation, on "constate" des tendances lourdes qui sont bien sûr à vérifier à chaque nouveau modèle, vu qu'on n'est à l'abri de rien. Mais, par exemple, j'ai vu à nouveau les mêmes conclusions en ce qui concerne une partie des nouvelles canon (IP3000 et 4000) comparées à des HP et Epson.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2004)

SI c'est toi qui le dis, moi j'te crois !  



Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que certains modèles (je pense par exemple à la i250^) ont parfois un coup plus élevé qu'un autre produit immédiatement concurrent, toutes choses quasi égales par ailleurs 

Après tout dépend si l'on veut se baser sur une moyenne (donc quelque part une réputation, vraie en l'occurrence) ou sur les écart-types(et là je laisse ma place à vercoquin pour la suite des explications statistiques  ), c'est à dire est-ce qu'on va prendre une Canon ou une Epson parce qu'elles sont réputées moins chers, ou va-t-on comparer réelement les modèles qui nous interesse.

pour conclure, une petite parodie, sans sucre et avec un peu de lait, de quelqu'un qui se reconnaitra :

C'est pas le bar ici !


----------



## Luc G (30 Septembre 2004)

Ce tu dis de la i250 est sans doute vrai. je pense qu'il faudrait compléter cette idée (un peu reçue mais quand même pas tout à fait fausse ) que les canon ont un coût d'utilisation généralement "raisonnable" en notant cet autre point presque toujours vérifié :

 - les imprimantes à très bas prix d'achat reviennent souvent très cher en cartouches.

 En résumé, mieux vaut viser un peu au-dessus du très bas de gamme, se payer une imprimante à 100 ¤ qu'à 50¤. Sauf si on a juste 10 pages à imprimer par an, on amortit vite la différence. Et ça ne veut pas dire mettre 500¤ dans l'imprimante. Par exemple la canon IP3000 doit être à 129¤ (et ses concurrentes directes dans le même ordre de grandeur de prix). Dans ce niveau de gamme, on a aujourd'hui des prix d'utilisation plus intéressants en général (je ne suis pas toujours ça de trés près) que dans la gamme en-dessous (pour laquelle le changement de cartouches peut coûter aussi cher que l'imprimante elle-même).


----------



## airbusA380 (20 Octobre 2004)

Salut!

Heureux possesseur de mon super imac g5 je suis à la recherche de conseils sur une imprimante capable (j'en suis sur!) de remplacer ma vieille canon bjc 3000 car je n'ai pu trouver de pilote avec 0sx.
Merci a tous!


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2004)

une hp je dirais
mais si tu nous disait pour quoi faire ?


----------



## airbusA380 (21 Octobre 2004)

Je voudrait une imprimante qui fasse un peu tout mais avec une dominante axée sur des tirage occasionnels photos (en fait assez équilibrée). Un pote imprimeur m'a parlé de la Canon i850 mais quid des consommables?


----------



## nicvanlam (14 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter mon premier Mac (un iMac G5 20"), et j'aimerais lui ajouter une imprimante.  Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider à répondre aux 2 questions suivantes:

Est-ce que toutes les imprimantes sont mac-compatibles? Je compte l'acheter d'occase sur eBay, donc il faudrait savoir à l'avance si tel ou tel modèle est compatible.
L'imprimante ne sera pas directement connectée à l'iMac, mais via un routeur Wifi. Si je ne me trompe pas, il faut donc une imprimante avec une connection Ethernet? C'est tout?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## Caligari (14 Mars 2005)

Tu trouveras ci-dessous un lien vers une liste des imprimantes nativement supportées par Mac OS X (pas besoin d'installer un pilote). Pour les autres, il suffit d'aller voir chez les constructeurs la disponilbilité ou non du pilote

Liste d'imprimantes supportées par Mac OS X


----------



## golf (14 Mars 2005)

Les gammes d'imprimantes évoluant sans cesse et vu l'âge de ce fil, nous le fermont pour lui donner un successeur : 
Conseils d'achat d'imprimante [2] !...​


----------

